# Weekly Competition 2014-42



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R2 U' F2 U F R2 U' R U2
*2. *U' R' U R2 F R' U' R F'
*3. *F' U R' F U2 F R' U
*4. *R F' R2 F2 R' F2 U R2 U2
*5. *U R2 U F' U' R2 F2 R' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 U B' R2 F' L' D' R' F' L F2 U' L'
*2. *R2 B L2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 R U' L D2 L2 D R U2 L'
*3. *B D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 F L D' F' U L D F' D' B' D2
*4. *F' R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 L B2 U' F D2 B L U2 B' D
*5. *U L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 U R2 B' U' B' F L B2 F R' B' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' R' Uw2 L2 D R Fw Rw2 R B2 F2 R2 F U B Uw' L2 F' Uw2 Rw' D Rw2 B2 Rw' U Fw D U B2 D' U' Fw' F' U2 L2 Rw2 R2 D Uw' F2
*2. *B' U2 B' L' Rw Fw2 R' Uw2 F Rw D L' Uw R D Rw B' Uw' R Uw U' Rw2 U' Fw2 R Fw Rw2 Fw' D2 Uw' U R' F' L2 U' R F U L' B
*3. *R2 Uw B' D2 F R B F Rw U' Rw' Fw' Uw2 L F L2 Rw' U' Fw2 Rw B2 D' Uw' B Uw Rw Fw L B2 D' B' Rw D Fw' Uw L2 Rw2 R B' Uw'
*4. *D2 Fw2 L' B' Rw Uw' R2 Fw2 L2 R D' Rw2 R2 D2 L Rw2 D2 F D Uw Fw' U R2 D' Uw Rw2 Uw' B2 Fw2 R2 Uw Rw' U' L2 B2 Fw D' U' L2 Rw'
*5. *Rw' Fw' F L Rw2 Uw' Fw' D Rw2 R Uw L Rw' Fw2 D2 R2 Uw2 Rw' B' D' Uw2 L B2 Uw2 B2 F2 Rw2 B' F Uw' B2 Fw' L Fw F2 U Fw' Rw F Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' Lw Dw' F' D Fw2 U2 B Bw' U L2 Bw2 F L2 Bw L2 Lw' B2 Rw Fw' D Dw2 U B2 Fw Dw Fw2 Lw2 B2 R2 Bw' F' R B2 U Lw D2 Uw' Rw2 D F2 Dw L' Lw2 Rw Dw' L Lw' B' Uw Lw U L' Rw Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 L2 Rw2 R
*2. *Lw2 U' L Bw Dw Rw2 Bw2 Dw' Uw2 U R B Lw2 R2 D B' Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Dw2 U2 Rw U' L Bw' U2 Fw' D' Fw2 R2 U' Fw2 Lw2 U B R' Dw L2 Rw' R' B' Bw Fw Uw Lw' U Lw2 D2 Bw2 Fw' F Dw2 U Bw2 Lw2 Bw L Dw2 Rw' U2
*3. *Bw Dw R Uw Lw R2 B2 Bw2 D' Bw2 F2 Lw' Bw' L B2 Fw' Rw' D2 Bw Lw2 B' Bw Rw2 Uw U Rw R2 Dw U2 Bw F Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 Lw' D' F Uw R B Fw L' Rw' F2 L2 Dw2 U2 Fw2 Uw U' Bw2 Dw2 U2 Bw' L2 F Lw2 B2 Lw
*4. *Dw Fw Dw F L' R B2 Dw2 Fw Dw2 L2 B' Bw Lw F Rw' R Dw2 Bw2 D' Lw2 U2 Fw' D2 Uw U2 Fw2 D2 Bw2 Lw F' Dw Bw' Fw2 U' Bw2 F2 U' B Uw L' Bw2 F' L' F Rw B' R' D' L U L D Dw B' R Dw' L' Rw R'
*5. *D' Lw' B2 U R' Fw2 Uw Rw2 Uw' L' Lw2 F2 U Bw2 F Dw' Lw' B2 Dw' Rw' Uw R B2 R2 B Fw' U2 B' F2 U B2 Lw R2 B Bw2 Rw2 F Dw F D2 L' R' U' Fw D2 U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw Lw2 U2 Bw Uw' B2 Fw Uw' Bw Dw2 B' Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 R 3F2 D' 2D 3U' 3R' B 3F 2F2 2D' 3U 2U2 F2 2U' B 2U R2 B 2L 2B2 2U' 2F2 3R 2D 2U2 U2 F D' L 2R F D' 2R 2B2 U' 2B F' R 2U 3F 2F' 3R 2F2 2L2 2B 2F2 F2 D 3F2 U 2F2 D' 2D' 2U' L' B 2B' 3U2 U2 3R' 3F2 D' R' 3U 2B' 2R' R' B2 3F'
*2. *D2 2L' 3R' R 2B' F2 L2 2R2 2F2 D 2B' 2D2 L 2B2 2F2 U' 2R' D2 U2 2B 3U B' F 3R2 3F' R2 2F2 D2 L 2L2 3F L' 3U U2 2R' D F' L 2L' 2R D' 2R' D L' 2D' F D L2 3U' F2 2U' 3F2 3R U2 3F2 3U' 2R' B2 3F 2L' U' 2B2 2D R2 B' 3F 3U' 3R B 2B
*3. *B2 2B' 3F' F' R' U' 2L' F 3R' 2U2 B' L' B 2B 2F2 3U U' B L2 2D' U' 2B' D2 2U' F D' 2R B 2F 2D2 R2 D F D 2U' 2F L R2 2U2 3R 2R2 B 2D B' 3F R B 2D 2U' 2L 3R 3F 2F 2D' R2 D' B' 2F L 2R 2B' 2R2 D2 R2 F2 2L2 U2 L 2L2 D'
*4. *2D' 2L' R' U 3F' F2 2U' 3F 2R 2U' U' 3R' 2D' 3U 2U' 2F2 2R F D B' D 2R 2F' 2D' L2 D2 3U' 2U' F2 2R' D L 3U' R F' 3U2 2F' R2 2U2 R 3F 3U2 3R R2 2D' 3U' 2L2 D' 2U R2 D2 2F R' 2U' 2R2 3F' 2L' U' 2F F 2D R 2D' 3R 2D2 B 2D U 2F2 U
*5. *F' 2R' 2D2 3U 2L' U 3F' D 2B' 2F D' 3U' 2U2 U L' 2D B' R2 F D' 2U2 L' B2 2B' 2F2 F D2 2D U 2L2 D' 2B2 R B' 3R2 2B' 3F2 3U2 3R' 3F' 3U2 2R U' 2L 3U' 2U' 2F' 3U2 L 2B2 2L2 B' L2 R2 3U' 2B2 2F' 2R2 R2 2D' 2R 2B2 2F' D U' 3F' 3R D 3U' 2U

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D2 3U 2U' 2L' 2U' 2R' 2B 3U2 2F' 3D' R2 B2 3F 2F 2U' B2 3F2 3R D 3U2 2U2 2B L' 3U' 3L2 D2 U 3L2 F' 3D2 F 2R2 D2 3D' 3B2 2D2 2U 3L 2B2 3U' 3L R 2B F2 3U2 2U2 2R2 D' 3B' 3F L' 3L B2 2B' 2R2 B F' R 3B2 F2 3U' U2 3L' R F R2 3B' L 3D2 B 3B 2U2 2L 3D 2L2 R 2D' F L 2B2 L' 3D2 2B2 2F U2 F' R' B 3B 2L2 2R D U2 2B U 2L2 B2 2B2 2F' 2L'
*2. *2L 3R' B2 F 2R2 2B' F2 L' 3F 2F' L' 3L' 3R2 D2 3L 2R R2 B' 3F' L' 3L' D2 2D 2F 3U' B 2B' 3B 2F' 3R' 2U B' 2U' 2F2 D' 2F2 2L2 2D' B2 2B' 2F2 D2 2U' 3B 3D' L 2D2 R 2U2 L 2L' 2F2 F' 3L 3R2 2R' D' 2D 3D2 U2 3B 2L 3D 3B2 3D 2U' 3F' L F' 3R U2 F 3D2 3U' 2L 3D' U' 2B' 3R 2R 2D2 2L' 3L' 2B2 3F' U2 L' D B 3B D' 2D' F 3D' L' 3D' 2U 2L2 3R' R
*3. *3D2 2L' 3F2 F2 2R2 B 2B' 2U2 B2 2B F 2U U2 2R' D2 3D' L2 F2 2U2 2L' F2 2U2 3B2 3F' 3D' 3U2 3F2 3U U2 2L' 3R' D' 2L D2 U' F' 2R B' 3B2 D 2L2 3L' R2 3U' 2U' B2 2L2 D' 3U2 2L2 3L2 2D2 L' 3F' D 3U' 2B2 3F F' 2L2 3R B 2D 3L2 3B2 2F2 2L2 3L' D' 3U2 F' 3U2 2B' F' D 3D 3B F' 3D' 3U 3F L 2D2 3F 2R2 2B 3B 2L2 3R2 D2 2F 3R R' D' 3U U2 2L' R2 2D2 B'
*4. *D 3D2 2L' D 3D2 2U2 2B2 3B' D B2 3L' 3D' B2 3L2 2R' B2 R' B' F2 R' 2D' 3D2 U B' 3B' 2L U' 3F 2R2 D' 2U 3R B' D2 U 3R2 B' 2D 3F2 U2 3R2 D' 3F 2L 2U L' 2D' 3F' L' 3R2 R' 3U' L B' 2R2 2B' F2 2U' U 3L2 3D L2 3R' 3F' 3L' 2F L R' 3U U2 B' 3U2 2R2 D2 2B' 2F2 2L2 R2 U 2L 3D 3F2 2L U F D 2L2 3R2 2B' 3B2 L 3D' 2B' 3D' 2F 2L2 3F' U L2 F2
*5. *B' 2B' 3F2 2F 2D' 2R 2D' 2L 3U' 3R 3D2 L2 3L' 2D 3B' F L2 R 2B' 3F2 2F2 3D' U 2R 2B2 2L2 B 2R' 2D2 3L 3U2 2U2 L B 3D 2U 2L2 2B' 3L' R 2U' 3F 3L' U2 L 3F2 D' 2D' 3F2 F2 D' 3B F 2U2 U L U R 2B' 3B2 3F 2L2 3L 2R B' 2F' D 2D' 3U2 2L2 2F' D' 3U' 3B' 2L' 3F 2F2 D 2U' 2F' L B2 U2 2B2 2D R 2D' 2R' 2F' 3R F' D' 3U 2U2 L R2 B' 2F L2 3D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 R F' R F' R U R U'
*2. *R' F' R2 F' R' F U' F
*3. *R2 F2 R U' R2 U F2 U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 U2 L2 R D2 R' U2 R' B2 R' U' F D2 R' B' R F U2 F2
*2. *R2 F2 U2 L2 B F R2 B U2 F' R2 U B' D U' L' B2 U2 B' F2 R2
*3. *U L F2 D' L2 B2 D B' U F2 D2 R D2 L D2 R' U2 B2 R2 L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B U' B' Rw2 Uw2 F2 L' D2 Uw2 B2 Uw' F L Uw B2 Fw2 D Uw2 U' L Rw2 D Rw2 R U Rw Fw' U F2 L2 Rw2 B2 D' U Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw L'
*2. *R' Uw R' B' D2 Fw' Rw F' L' U2 Rw R' U' L Fw U B' F Rw2 B' Fw' U2 B' D' U2 L' Rw R Fw F D L2 D' F' Uw2 L B Rw2 R' U2
*3. *U' B' Uw Rw B' Fw F2 U' B U' B' F L' B' L D' L Rw B Fw' D2 Uw' L2 R B2 Fw Uw' B2 D2 U R2 U' L2 Uw' L R Uw' B Fw' D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Uw' Rw2 D' L2 Bw' Fw' F R2 F' Rw' Dw L2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw Fw' R' B2 Bw Fw' L2 U Bw F' D2 Uw2 U2 B U F Lw2 D' L' Rw2 Fw D2 Rw2 B2 Dw' L2 Lw2 B' Rw' D Fw L' Rw R D' Uw B' L2 Bw' Lw B' Lw2 U' Lw2 Dw'
*2. *F' Uw R' U L2 R2 F D2 Dw Uw B Bw' L2 F R2 Fw2 R' B' Bw' F L' Lw2 Dw L Lw B' Fw Rw Bw2 R' B Bw' Lw R2 D' Bw Lw' Rw' U' R2 B' Fw2 F2 Lw' Bw2 L' F' Lw D Bw D2 L2 Lw' F' D2 R Dw Bw2 D' B2
*3. *D Bw' F D' Dw Bw' F Lw2 F2 L Fw Lw B2 Bw2 Fw F2 Lw U Lw U' L Rw' R' D2 Lw2 Uw' R D Lw2 R2 Bw L2 Rw Dw' F' Uw' L2 U Fw' L R' F Rw U' Bw2 L' Dw Fw2 F U Lw B' Lw2 R Uw L Lw2 Dw' F2 D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 2L' B 2B 2R2 D2 U2 B2 L 3R 2B2 3F2 2U2 F2 L' F' 2R R B2 2R' 3U B2 3R' 2F2 L2 U2 2B 3F2 2U' U' L' 2F' D' 2R2 R 3F L R U' L2 2R U 2L' 2U 2L U2 R 2D 3U2 2B2 3U2 L2 3R2 D L' 3F' 3R2 2R' R B2 2B2 3R2 3U2 L 3R2 R' B' D2 2L 3F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 3U' U 3L' 3D' 2U2 2L 3R R 3D' 2U U2 2B 3B2 2F D B' 2L R 3U' 3F2 3U 3R D' 3R' B 2F F2 R' D2 3U2 3L 3B' 3D' 2F L 2L 3L B2 2F D 3B' D2 2L2 3R U R' B D' 3F' 2D' 3U2 B' 3F 3L' 3B' 3U 3R' 2R2 R2 B2 3R R' 2B U' L2 2B2 3F2 2F2 L2 2U U 3R 2U2 2R2 2U 2B' F' 2U 3L B' 3R2 B2 F2 2D' 3F2 3R 2D' 3F F 3R' 2F2 3D2 L' 2L2 3D2 U B 2R' 2B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L F' R D' L' B2 U' L B2 F'
*2. *R2 D F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D F D2 B2 U R' U R2 U R' U
*3. *L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 U' R U L' D L' U' F' U2 B U2
*4. *R' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 F2 U' R2 F L2 U R2 F2 R' D' L'
*5. *B2 L' B2 R F2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B D' F' L2 B F L B2 U' F2
*6. *D2 U2 R U2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F L' R2 D' L R2 F R' D2 F
*7. *R B' D2 R' L F' L' B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 L2 U2
*8. *R2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B' L' F2 D' R D F' U' B' D2 F2
*9. *F' D B' L' B2 R D L' B' D' B L2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 B'
*10. *R2 F' U2 B U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B D2 L D' U B2 R' D' F2 U2 F' R'
*11. *D2 F R2 B2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L' R' D' B D F2 D L D2 F'
*12. *B2 R B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 R D2 B' D L D2 L D' L2 F' R U
*13. *D2 F U2 B' D2 F R2 B U2 F2 R2 D' R2 F L' B' D2 R' B' U' F2
*14. *F2 D B L' D' F' U R L2 U B' R2 L2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2
*15. *D2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B D2 U' L D F R' D B' D R'
*16. *B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U F' L R U L D' F2 L2 F' R
*17. *F' D2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R2 D' U2 F' L' B D' U' B2 D'
*18. *U2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 D2 U2 B' R D F R' U L R B R2 F'
*19. *L2 R2 D U2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D R2 B U2 L2 D F2 R' D' R' F R'
*20. *D' B2 D2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' R' U B' U L2 D' L2 F' L U2
*21. *F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 L F2 L F' L2 R' B2 R U F' D2 F' L2
*22. *U2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U F2 L2 F' R' B2 U2 R2 D L R' F R'
*23. *D' U' B2 D R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U L2 R F' L B' D R2 D F L' B2
*24. *F' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F' R L' B2 U' L2 U R2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U
*25. *U' F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F' U' B L D2 L' D L U R'
*26. *R F2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 R B2 D' L' R2 D L2 B F' R U B'
*27. *U F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U F2 R' F' L2 D2 U B' U2 L2 B2 F'
*28. *D' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' R' D F' D U' L' D' F D2 U
*29. *R B' R2 B U2 L' B' D2 L' U B2 U' R2 D R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D
*30. *F R2 D2 F D2 B F' R' D2 L' F R' F2 U' L' B D' U'
*31. *U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R F2 R' U2 R2 B2 U F' R' F' L' R U2 L2 D
*32. *B2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 L B R' F' L' B2 D' L' B F
*33. *R2 D L2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 B R' D2 B' D B2 R F' R2 B
*34. *R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D' U' R2 U B' R B' R' B F2 U' L D' F
*35. *R2 F2 L F2 L D2 U2 F2 L U2 R' U L2 B D' R2 D2 L' D2 R'
*36. *B F R2 F' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' B D2 B' L F D B R U'
*37. *U' B2 R' L F L F B U F D2 L U2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L'
*38. *D B' D' B' D' R' F R L' U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D R2 U'
*39. *B2 R2 B' U F2 R L B D B L F2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 R2
*40. *D2 F D2 F L2 D2 F' D2 B U2 F2 L' F2 D R U B2 D B' L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D R2 B' F' U' L R2 U' R D' L2 F'
*2. *B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U B2 L' B' U' R2 B R D F' L2 R
*3. *R' F L U R F2 D B L B' D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D
*4. *F2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L' R' B D' L D U' L F L R2
*5. *B2 D2 L2 D F2 U B2 D' L2 R2 U R U' L2 B' F' R D2 R2 F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' R2 D2 F D2 U2 F' R2 B R2 F' U' L R D F' R B D B2 F
*2. *D2 B2 R B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R D2 L' F' R D' B' F' R B' L' D' F'
*3. *F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U B2 D L2 B2 L' U L2 B F' U' L' B U'
*4. *B2 U' L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D F2 D F D' L' F' U' B' F2 D' R
*5. *B U2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' U2 F2 R2 U' F' L D R' B L' R2 U' B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 D' R2 B R' F D2 L U' L B2 D
*2. *L' F' D B D R2 D R' B' U F2 U2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 R D2 R' L2
*3. *U L2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 F L2 B U2 L' R2 U B' U2 L
*4. *D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D B' R' D2 B R2 D' R' U' F2 D
*5. *U2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L D2 B2 U2 R2 B R F' U B2 L F' D' B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F D2 F' L2 D R B' U F D B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U R F2 U2 R U' F R2 U'
*3. *F2 U F U2 R U' L2 U L U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U D B2 R2 U2
*4. *D' Uw' U' F R' B U' F2 R2 B D2 Rw2 D U Rw' R U' Fw' Rw2 R Fw' D Uw' R Uw' U L Rw' R B2 F D' U L F2 R U L' F' L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U' F2 U F2 R F' R U2
*3. *L2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U' R2 U' L2 U L' D R B' R F2 R2 D R' B'
*4. *L Uw' U Rw2 D B2 U' Rw R F Rw2 D U R' Fw' Rw Uw L2 B D2 L2 B U' L F' D2 B2 Fw U L' Rw' D U2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw U2 Fw' Rw'
*5. *L2 Bw' Rw' Dw2 U' Fw' Lw D2 Lw2 B Rw D' Uw2 Fw2 L Dw' Lw2 Rw Dw2 L' Rw' Bw R' D Dw' F L' Lw2 Rw R Fw' Lw2 D Lw Rw2 Fw D' Fw' L2 D Dw' U2 Rw R' Dw' U B Fw R2 Fw Dw2 Fw' F Rw2 D' R B Dw2 U' Lw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' L R B' R' B U r b u'
*2. *B L U' B' L B' R l r b' u'
*3. *U L' R B U' L R' U' L' l u'
*4. *U R U' R' U B L' R' L l' r' b u
*5. *R L B L B' R U' L' l r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-1, -4) / (6, 0)
*2. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(6, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (0, -2)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -1)
*5. *(3, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D L R L' U D R U' D' U'
*2. *U R D R L' R L' U' L D' U'
*3. *D' U' L' D' L D' R' D' L' D' U'
*4. *R L' R' D L D' R U' U D' U'
*5. *U L' U D' L D L D' U D' U'


----------



## ottozing (Oct 15, 2014)

Fewest moves: 31



Spoiler: solution



F D2 F' L2 D R B' U F D B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U'

B2 D' B' D' F R' D2 R' U' (2x2x3)
D' R2 D2 (F2L-1)
R' B R2 B' R (AB5C)

Skeleton: B2 * D' B' D' F R' D2 R' U' D' R2 D2 R' B R2 B' R (18)

* B' U' B D2 B' U B D2

New skeleton: B U' B D2 B' U B D B' D' F R' D2 ^ R' U' D' R2 D2 R' B R2 B' R (24)

^ F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 R'

Solution: B U' B D2 B' U B D B' D' F R' D2 F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 R2 U' D' R2 D2 R' B R2 B' R (31)

Insertions sucked ass but I was running out of time (only found my skeleton with less than 10 mins left).


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 15, 2014)

*2X2X2:* (10.07) 9.32 10.03 8.95 (8.59) = *9.43*
*3X3X3:* 21.56 (17.13) (22.67) 18.56 19.88 = *20.00*
*4X4X4: *1:59.07 (2:13.10) 2:02.49 (1:57.28) 2:04.36 = 2:01.97 //Blehh!
*5X5X5: *4:51.73 4:57.85 (4:05.67) 4:20.39 (5:17.51) = *4:43.32* // 4.05 is PB 
*Pyraminx:* 19.31 23.96 21.96 (17.53) (25.75) = *21.74* //PB


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Oct 15, 2014)

2x2 : 4.32, (5.20), 4.28, (2.87), 4.81 = 4.47
3x3 : (13.64), 14.15, 17.36, 15.19, (17.61) = 15.57
4x4 : 55.31, (1:21.29), (49.20), 51.48, 51.69 = 52.83
5x5 : (1:38.94), (1:55.37), 1:54.34, 1:40.17, 1:51.30 = 1:48.60
6x6 : (3:31.25), 3:11.46, 2:57.85, 3:03.23, (2:51.50) = 3:04.18
7x7 : 4:33.62, 4:18.19, 4:19.28, (4:15.26), (DNF) = 4:23.70
2x2 BLD : 35.37, DNF, 1:07.68 = 35.37
3x3 OH : (50.81), 44.02, 44.62, 44.95, (37.74) = 44.53
MTS : (1:34.03), (43.85), 50.65, 47.22, 49.05 = 48.97
2-4 relay : 1:19.73
2-5 relay : 3:08.18
Clock : (19.47), (13.75), 13.98, 17.54, 18.21 = 16.58
Megaminx : (1:41.28), 1:39.95, 1:40.67, (1:30.89), 1:36.25 = 1:38.96
Pyraminx : 6.94, (6.09), 6.63, 6.20, (7.50) = 6.59
Square-1 : (50.87), 42.02, 39.92, 48.62, (37.93) = 43.52
Skewb : 11.92, 8.94, (4.53), (13.18), 9.44 = 10.10


----------



## tpt8899 (Oct 17, 2014)

3x3: 48.122 -> 1-5 - 48.660 (51.880) 43.878 (38.362) 51.828
2x2: 6.403 -> 1-5 - (9.379) 5.861 (4.521) 7.632 5.718
3x3 BLD: 5:26.25 -> 5:05.12 5:50.11 5:23.52 YAY! My first three successes in a row! Spent waaaay too much time on memo though...


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2014)

*3x3:* 15.90, (13.13), 16.70, 15.98, (17.31) = 16.19
*4x4:* (1:05.26), (56.92), 1:01.42, 1:04.35, 1:04.38 = 1:03.38
*5x5:* (1:57.21), 1:39.87, 1:35.66, 1:38.19, (1:32.75) = 1:37.91
*6x6:* (4:02.81), 3:20.07, 3:19.87, (2:43.55), 3:15.72 = 3:18.55
*7x7:* 4:36.20, (4:09.59), (5:30.91), 5:01.61, 5:05.91 = 4:54.57
*OH:* 34.78, 34.94, 32.63, (25.87), (38.94) = 34.12
*Megaminx:* 1:56.11, (2:33.45), 2:25.12, (1:50.24), 2:20.79 = 2:14.01


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 18, 2014)

*2x2:* 5.497, 6.458, (10.352), (4.740), 7.182 = *6.379*
*3x3:* 22.976, 19.109, (29.020), 21.369, (13.368) = *21.151* Really awful average, yet the last solve was my third fastest solve ever. WTF???
*4x4:* (1:06.023), 1:13.736, 1:11.611, (1:19.213), 1:17.079 = *1:14.142*
*5x5:* (3:02.926), 2:33.425, 2:35.679, 2:37.934, (2:31.655) = *2:35.671* PB ao5 
*3x3 One Handed:* 40.302, (53.162), 41.431, 47.138, (33.244) = *42.957*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 18, 2014)

Dene said:


> *3x3:* 15.90, (13.13), 16.70, 15.98, (17.31) = 16.19
> *4x4:* (1:05.26), (56.92), 1:01.42, 1:04.35, 1:04.38 = 1:03.38
> *5x5:* (1:57.21), 1:39.87, 1:35.66, 1:38.19, (1:32.75) = 1:37.91
> *6x6:* (4:02.81), 3:20.07, 3:19.87, (2:43.55), 3:15.72 = 3:18.55
> ...


Holy crap! How are your 5x5 times only 34 seconds worse than your 4x4? My 5x5 times are more than double my 4x4 times.


----------



## Puggins (Oct 19, 2014)

*2x2:* 5.71, (7.70), (4.66), 6.55, 7.51 = *6.59*
*3x3:* (19.14), 21.07, 23.62, 22.48, (24.56) = *22.29*
2x2-4x4 Relay: 2:35.02
*Pyraminx:* 10.23, (14.90), (9.85), 10.67, 13.94 = *11.61*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 4:32.61 = *4:32.61* // I can't believe how much I've improved in one month of my first solve 
Multi-Blind: 1/2 14:53.20 // I now average 10-11 minutes on 2 cube multis


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 21, 2014)

Results week 42: congrats to Iggy who won and Cale and EMI who shared second place !

*2x2x2*(27)

 2.11 Coolster01
 2.37 Rcuber123
 2.73 Lapinsavant
 3.29 Iggy
 3.48 EMI
 4.23 larosh12
 4.47 bacyril
 4.53 qaz
 4.55 giorgi
 4.84 Cale S
 4.96 CyanSandwich
 5.48 ichcubegern
 5.87 Mikel
 6.37 Rocky0701
 6.40 tpt8899
 6.59 Puggins
 7.04 cubefanatic
 7.13 Mike Hughey
 7.21 Schmidt
 7.36 jedijupiter
 7.52 JustinTimeCuber
 7.69 h2f
 7.72 LostGent
 7.86 BenjaminW
 8.00 d4m1no
 9.43 MarcelP
 15.55 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(31)

 9.38 Lapinsavant
 10.81 SolveThatCube
 10.99 EMI
 11.68 Sessinator
 12.09 giorgi
 13.34 Iggy
 13.68 qaz
 13.77 ichcubegern
 15.41 G2013
 15.57 bacyril
 16.19 Dene
 16.82 larosh12
 17.69 Cale S
 18.26 CyanSandwich
 18.83 Mikel
 18.91 daryl
 19.80 Perff
 20.00 MarcelP
 20.14 BenjaminW
 20.91 JustinTimeCuber
 21.14 Rocky0701
 21.24 cubefanatic
 21.53 d4m1no
 21.68 LostGent
 21.69 Mike Hughey
 21.92 Schmidt
 22.39 Puggins
 25.75 jedijupiter
 28.27 h2f
 31.23 MatsBergsten
 48.12 tpt8899
*4x4x4*(17)

 42.73 EMI
 52.83 bacyril
 54.74 Iggy
 1:03.38 Dene
 1:07.38 BenjaminW
 1:08.11 Mikel
 1:14.14 Rocky0701
 1:15.11 ichcubegern
 1:21.67 d4m1no
 1:22.23 Cale S
 1:32.29 Schmidt
 1:34.85 CyanSandwich
 1:44.81 h2f
 2:01.97 MarcelP
 2:05.89 LostGent
 2:09.35 MatsBergsten
 2:10.95 jedijupiter
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:22.14 Lapinsavant
 1:31.39 EMI
 1:37.91 Dene
 1:38.95 qaz
 1:48.60 bacyril
 1:52.25 Iggy
 2:17.44 Mikel
 2:19.56 BenjaminW
 2:35.67 Rocky0701
 2:38.38 d4m1no
 2:54.17 Cale S
 4:06.58 Schmidt
 4:38.02 MatsBergsten
 4:43.32 MarcelP
 DNF larosh12
 DNF LostGent
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:04.18 bacyril
 3:18.55 Dene
 4:00.06 Iggy
 5:17.52 BenjaminW
 5:59.19 Cale S
 9:29.79 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:20.56 EMI
 4:23.70 bacyril
 4:54.57 Dene
 8:22.29 Cale S
 8:25.81 d4m1no
11:09.41 MichaelErskine
*3x3 one handed*(11)

 18.06 EMI
 18.47 Lapinsavant
 25.00 Iggy
 27.44 qaz
 34.12 Dene
 35.07 larosh12
 39.81 BenjaminW
 42.95 Rocky0701
 44.53 bacyril
 56.10 CyanSandwich
 1:02.34 Cale S
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:33.40 qaz
 1:41.70 Iggy
 3:05.46 EMI
 3:28.07 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 6.42 Coolster01
 9.18 Rcuber123
 16.89 Iggy
 17.28 EMI
 19.98 Cale S
 20.38 CyanSandwich
 24.96 MatsBergsten
 25.84 Mike Hughey
 26.10 Lapinsavant
 28.23 qaz
 35.37 bacyril
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 36.41 Iggy
 46.73 Cale S
 50.98 qaz
 57.53 CyanSandwich
 1:04.74 Mike Hughey
 1:09.02 MatsBergsten
 1:42.55 EMI
 2:39.94 Lapinsavant
 4:04.79 BenjaminW
 4:32.61 Puggins
 5:05.12 tpt8899
 DNF Sessinator
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 2:53.91 Iggy
 4:39.14 Cale S
 5:06.94 MatsBergsten
 6:01.06 CyanSandwich
 7:54.84 EMI
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

11:09.59 qaz
 DNF EMI
 DNF Cale S
 DNF Iggy
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

21/23 (58:25)  CyanSandwich
10/12 (57:54)  MatsBergsten
7/9 (13:16)  Iggy
2/2 ( 5:35)  EMI
6/10 (32:01)  Cale S
1/2 (14:53)  Puggins
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 48.97 bacyril
 56.92 Iggy
 59.25 qaz
 1:22.53 EMI
 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 55.01 Lapinsavant
 1:04.54 EMI
 1:10.75 Iggy
 1:19.73 bacyril
 1:42.69 Cale S
 1:43.12 BenjaminW
 2:13.13 CyanSandwich
 2:14.94 LostGent
 2:21.21 h2f
 2:35.02 Puggins
 3:02.61 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:24.26 Lapinsavant
 2:29.35 EMI
 3:08.18 bacyril
 3:29.61 Iggy
 4:20.24 BenjaminW
 4:59.43 Cale S
 7:42.77 MatsBergsten
*Skewb*(13)

 4.90 Cale S
 6.82 daryl
 7.23 SolveThatCube
 8.84 Iggy
 9.14 cubefanatic
 9.98 okayama
 10.10 bacyril
 10.63 EMI
 12.82 CyanSandwich
 15.89 BenjaminW
 18.03 ichcubegern
 23.64 Schmidt
 26.06 LostGent
*Clock*(6)

 8.40 Natecuber
 8.53 qaz
 11.13 Iggy
 14.12 giorgi
 14.27 EMI
 16.58 bacyril
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.43 Rcuber123
 4.45 Iggy
 5.70 cubefanatic
 6.59 bacyril
 7.08 daryl
 7.45 EMI
 7.75 ichcubegern
 8.77 Cale S
 9.14 qaz
 11.61 Puggins
 12.52 BenjaminW
 12.54 CyanSandwich
 12.81 Schmidt
 15.83 LostGent
 21.74 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:15.92 Iggy
 1:38.96 bacyril
 1:47.67 qaz
 2:04.43 giorgi
 2:04.75 EMI
 2:14.01 Dene
 2:42.94 Cale S
*Square-1*(6)

 15.18 EMI
 19.88 Iggy
 34.95 qaz
 42.03 Cale S
 43.52 bacyril
 59.62 CyanSandwich
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

28 okayama
30 Rcuber123
30 EMI
31 Mike Hughey
31 ottozing
33 G2013
43 Cale S
45 CyanSandwich
47 mrjames113083

*Contest results*

267 Iggy
259 Cale S
259 EMI
189 bacyril
179 CyanSandwich
163 qaz
135 Lapinsavant
126 MatsBergsten
106 BenjaminW
100 Dene
76 Rcuber123
74 ichcubegern
68 Mikel
66 Rocky0701
64 giorgi
63 larosh12
58 Mike Hughey
51 cubefanatic
51 d4m1no
50 Puggins
49 Schmidt
45 daryl
45 SolveThatCube
43 Coolster01
43 LostGent
40 MarcelP
40 G2013
37 Sessinator
28 okayama
28 h2f
26 tpt8899
24 JustinTimeCuber
22 jedijupiter
18 Perff
16 ottozing
11 mrjames113083
8 MichaelErskine
8 Natecuber


----------



## Iggy (Oct 21, 2014)

Won again!


----------

